# My plants have no tomatoes...  Here's why...



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2021)

When temperatures rise above 85 to 90 degrees F (depending on humidity) during the day and 75 degrees F at night, pollen will become unviable. Humidity can also come into play. In the extreme humid regions of the U.S., pollen may become so sticky that it does not fall. On the other end of the spectrum, in the arid regions, pollen may become so dry that it does not stick to the female part of the flower. Many gardeners try to gently shake the plant to encourage pollination, but a lot of times it is just not going to work. 

This recent weather has doomed fresh tomatoes....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 14, 2021)

I gave up.  Spent a lot of money and time.  Got a package of heirloom from trader joe yesterday.  They all mushy.  If I lived closer would take them back.  Don't know why didn't just go to local farmer.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 14, 2021)

Are you sure it's not a lack of pollinators - Bees in particular?


----------



## cornman (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m seeing  the same thing here in central PA.  My plants are going crazy but the fruit on the vines is going SUPER SLOW, even the “early” variety.  

 It’s only the second week of July and we’ve had 16 days over 90 with more expected through the rest of this week (I think we’re in our 3rd heat wave so far).  The local weatherman said last night that this area averages 20 days all summer over 90 and we’re just now getting into the thick of July and August.

I remember growing up on a farm that my dad would say (and he still does today) too much heat for tomatoes actually doesn’t do them good as far as producing, so you’re definitely on to something, Daveomak.  Sorry for the long-winded-ness, but I’m ready for some fresh tomatoes!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Are you sure it's not a lack of pollinators - Bees in particular?



Tomato plants are self pollinating..  No bees required....


----------



## cmayna (Jul 14, 2021)

Wife has a dozen tomato plants going with lots of tomatos earning their keep.  No problem with pollinating around here.  Neighbors will be well fed.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 14, 2021)

Alaska fish fertilizer- Morbloom


----------



## ToddT (Jul 14, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Tomato plants are self pollinating..  No bees required....


Anyone ever try this?

However, even if conditions are less than ideal, it never hurts to try anyway. Oftentimes, you can simply shake the plant(s) gently to distribute the pollen. However, you may achieve better results by giving the vine a little vibrating instead. While you can purchase commercial pollinators or electric vibrator devices to hand pollinate tomatoes, a simple battery-operated toothbrush is really all you need. The vibrations cause the flowers to release pollen. Techniques for hand pollinating vary, so use whatever method works best for you. Some people simply place the vibrating device (toothbrush) just behind the open flowers and gently blow on or shake the plant to distribute the pollen. Others prefer to collect the pollen in a small container and use a cotton swab to carefully rub the pollen directly onto the end of the flower stigma. Hand pollination is usually practiced every two to three days to ensure pollination occurs. Upon successful pollination, the flowers will wilt and begin fruiting.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Steps To Pollinate Tomatoes By Hand https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/pollinate-tomatoes.htm


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2021)

I have alot of cherry tomatoes on the plants. None have ripened yet. The wait sucks!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 14, 2021)

You might try using a Q-Tip to pollinate them yourself. Preferably from a flower that has yet to blossom, just graze the inside of any other blossom. 

Another thing, overwatering helps keep the roots cool particularly in potted plants. My cherry tomato is getting 4+gal/day, and full tomatoes generally need more water.


----------



## bregent (Jul 14, 2021)

daveomak said:


> This recent weather has doomed fresh tomatoes....



That's sucks Dave. I can tolerate most other supermarket produce, but there is no substitute for homegrown tomatoes. 
My cherries are ripening now, and the heirlooms should be ready in a few more weeks.  I swore I'd never buy market tomatoes again, but the local market had some nice looking heirlooms so I went for it. Totally tasteless :(


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 14, 2021)

Agree on the that sucks!  I always plant early girls go they produce early and many.....


----------



## motocrash (Jul 14, 2021)

ToddT said:


> Anyone ever try this?
> 
> However, even if conditions are less than ideal, it never hurts to try anyway. Oftentimes, you can simply shake the plant(s) gently to distribute the pollen. However, you may achieve better results by giving the vine a little vibrating instead. While you can purchase commercial pollinators or electric vibrator devices to hand pollinate tomatoes, a simple battery-operated toothbrush is really all you need. The vibrations cause the flowers to release pollen. Techniques for hand pollinating vary, so use whatever method works best for you. Some people simply place the vibrating device (toothbrush) just behind the open flowers and gently blow on or shake the plant to distribute the pollen. Others prefer to collect the pollen in a small container and use a cotton swab to carefully rub the pollen directly onto the end of the flower stigma. Hand pollination is usually practiced every two to three days to ensure pollination occurs. Upon successful pollination, the flowers will wilt and begin fruiting.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Steps To Pollinate Tomatoes By Hand https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/pollinate-tomatoes.htm


Turns out Dave just needs a vibrator.  HAH! Or some bees.
Interesting stuff on Wiki, says pretty what you said. They're not self pollinating.

*Pollination*

In the wild, original state, tomatoes required cross-pollination; they were much more self-incompatible than domestic cultivars. As a floral device to reduce selfing, the pistil of wild tomatoes extends farther out of the flower than today's cultivars. The stamens were, and remain, entirely within the closed corolla.

As tomatoes were moved from their native areas, their traditional pollinators, (probably a species of halictid bee) did not move with them.[71] The trait of self-fertility became an advantage, and domestic cultivars of tomato have been selected to maximize this trait.[71]

This is not the same as self-pollination, despite the common claim that tomatoes do so. That tomatoes pollinate themselves poorly without outside aid is clearly shown in greenhouse situations, where pollination must be aided by artificial wind, vibration of the plants (one brand of vibrator is a wand called an "electric bee" that is used manually), or more often today, by cultured bumblebees.[72] The anther of a tomato flower is shaped like a hollow tube, with the pollen produced within the structure, rather than on the surface, as in most species. The pollen moves through pores in the anther, but very little pollen is shed without some kind of externally-induced motion. The ideal vibratory frequencies to release pollen grains are provided by an insect, such as a bumblebee, or the original wild halictid pollinator, capable of engaging in a behavior known as buzz pollination, which honey bees cannot perform. In an outdoors setting, wind or animals usually provide sufficient motion to produce commercially viable crops.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 14, 2021)

Hot houses use common house fly for pollination.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 15, 2021)

My problem is the local deer like my tomato plants.  Luckily they don't seem to like the other things I grow.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2021)

FWIW, I've been growing tomatoes here for 15 years and this hasn't happened...
The only change I'm aware of is the heat and humidity.....
*When temperatures rise above 85 to 90 degrees F (depending on humidity) during the day and 75 degrees F at night, pollen will become unviable*.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 15, 2021)

daveomak said:


> FWIW, I've been growing tomatoes here for 15 years and this hasn't happened...
> The only change I'm aware of is the heat and humidity.....
> *When temperatures rise above 85 to 90 degrees F (depending on humidity) during the day and 75 degrees F at night, pollen will become unviable*.
> 
> ...


How are the commercial farm growers doing up there? Do they have tomatoes?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2021)

You can't fight mother nature...
At 6% humidity and 102F heat, the pollen is not viable....


----------



## cornman (Jul 16, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You can't fight mother nature...
> At 6% humidity and 102F heat, the pollen is not viable....



I’m with you…. I really think it’s the heat and humidity.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks, Dave. That would explain things. From 12 large plants, I have just ONE tomato. And it's an ugly one, too.






I bought this stuff to try to speed things along, but it's done absolutely nothing.





(BTW, I was in Winthrop 3 weeks ago when it was so bloody hot. Don't know how you manage in Omak.)


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 10, 2021)

daveomak said:


> You can't fight mother nature...
> At 6% humidity and 102F heat, the pollen is not viable....


Dave is correct...

Though there are heat tolerant selections common in the south east...they still suffer under the extreme temps. seen in the Pacific NW this year.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 10, 2021)

Heat tolerant varieties of Louisiana included in this publication:
https://www.lsuagcenter.com/portals...ips-series/growing-tomates-in-the-home-garden


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 14, 2021)

I used to live on the other side of Dave meaning Seattle region.
Yes, even  Seattle area is just as dry in the summer as Eastern Washington, too.  My water bill was not kind to the wallet.

I'm in Minnesota now and this is the driest season in the 20 years. I need to take a load from the water truck into town.
Luckily  the blow flies, ants,  and wasps are doing the pollinating


----------



## jbwiljr (Aug 14, 2021)

I have used my wife’s makeup brushes to spread the pollen.  She isn’t very happy with me when I do that.  Down here in SE Texas the tomatoes have burned up by July 1st.  I am cultivating winter tomatoes now.


----------



## Titch (Aug 14, 2021)

Not sure if it helps but down here in Aust, I have rollable shade cloth over the tomatoes , saves them getting sunburnt.
Hot weather knocks them for a six I have found and they just Halt


----------



## forktender (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not sure why you guys are having problems with heat, like I said we average 90* in the summer with many days as hot as 110*- 112* and I've given away at least 10 gallons of Tom's so far with another 12 to 15 gallons still on the vines. I water every two day with soaker hoses 30 minutes each time. My plants get sun from the time it comes up until the time it goes down.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2021)

My vines are FULL  of maters now....  That's a good thing....


----------



## cmayna (Aug 15, 2021)

With temps of low 70's to early 80's, we have 14 tomato plants producing food for the neighborhood.  Nice having a wife who's involved in master gardening.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 15, 2021)

I have the temp spikes and the humidity ups and downs. But the drought conditions are killing me and my water bill.
Tomatoes (Roma and grape) have set fruit.  Grape will not ripen and the Roma are thick with blossom end rot (BER). I have dosed them many times with gypsum (calcium) and finally slowed the BER
More water!



jbwiljr said:


> I have used my wife’s makeup brushes to spread the pollen.  She isn’t very happy with me when I do that.  Down here in SE Texas the tomatoes have burned up by July 1st.  I am cultivating winter tomatoes now.


Don't liberally use insecticide in the garden setting.  What we call nuisance insects are very valuable pollinators.


----------

